# New babies, literally! 1 dead, 1 struggling... help!



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, just about an hour ago I posted new pics of new small kids I bought yesterday evening. Well, after I woke up and made that post I went out to the barn to feed, and sure enough my first pregnant goat at my new farm kidded during the night. One was over in the corner obviously still wet and covered, and dead. The other was laid out in the center, cleaned off but on it's side and shivering. The afterbirth and sack was by the clean one.

I immediately finished cleaning the baby off and wrapped a dry towel around it, and tried to get it to suck. Too weak. I cornered Mom, massaged her udder, and got her to stand still while I milked her into a bottle. I then got the milk on the babies nose and he downed it! It was a 20 oz bottle and I had it to the bottom of the label full of Momma'a milk. He drank it all. I covered him up and left them alone, but momma keeps uncovering him and licking him, even though he is still shivering a bit. A few questions...

Did I miss anything?

1. What do you think happened? I'm pretty sure this is her first time kidding, so it appears to me she dropped the first, didn't clean it off, dropped the second, and then cleaned him off. The placenta was by the clean one. Which makes me think it was the second.

2. He drank really well, do you think that's a good sign? It was less than 12 hours because I was there until 10 own last night, and found him at 10 am this morning. I hope that wasn't too long of a span.

Is there anything else I need to worry about? How often should I check on him? And as long as he is not up on his feet yet, how often should I milk Mom?

This is sad about the one... but exciting about the boy surviving...

















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Take his temp and warm him if needed, keep the feedings up but try to help him find the teat on mom first, that will be best. Hope someone else has better advice, but post his temperature


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

His temp needs to be at or above 100, before milk should be given. If his temp is high enough, then get him sucking in mom. It is normal for moms to lick the kids, so don't mess with that. Did you soak is navel area in iodine, also an important thing to do...


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

The one that died may have suffocated if the birth sack was not removed. Very sad, but it can happen. How large was he/she?
I would suggest a heat lamp to hang above safely to provide a constant source of heat. Check out premier1 website for some really nice ones.
Make sure you chemically worm Mama right away. Kidding stress can trigger a practical worm orgy. A good one to use is Ivermectin. You can use a horse wormer with ivermectin which is a cheaper way to go.


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Temp has been over 100.

The young buck is still alive. However, it has been 24 hours and he still has not had the strength to stand. He has more control of his head, but not enough to latch on to her teat. We have been milking her and feeding him 4 oz every 4 hours. Last night we brought him inside and placed him on a heating pad in a plastic crate. Took him back out to re-unit with Mom this morning. No issues there. Just can't get the guy to stand! He is hanging in there though...


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Was his Mom given a BoSe selenium+E shot before or during pregnancy? I don't know your selenium status there, but if he is unable to stand he may need a BoSe shot for deficiency. Is his mouth cold, and he clamps it shut?
Babies need 10% of their body weight in colostrum per feeding in first 24 hrs. Thereafter I'm not sure the amount or frequency (best to let someone else answer that or google it). Are you tube feeding with the syringe? Be careful not to get milk into wrong pipe (lungs).

Good about heating pad- be careful- perhaps wrap it in a towel?


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, his mother was given a BoSe shot about a month ago. His mouth isn't cold nor is he clamping it shut. I am not having to tube him, he is taking a bottle with a pritchard nipple on it just fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still give a B0-se shot SQ.1/4 cc

The new born kids, had gotten to cold went sub and perished, the weak one went sub too, but he held temp a bit better because he is alive.

Keep working with the baby and help the kid to stand, even if you have to hold the kid up, it encourages muscles in the legs to begin to work and strengthen.

Sorry about the losses. 

Hope baby makes it.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Great that he is taking the bottle, and that he has no other feeding issues. Keep trying with Mom. If you have a small scale, I'd suggest weighing him daily to watch for weight gains.
I give all mine a BoSe shot at birth- 0.2cc for Nigerians; 0.5cc standard. This is in addition to their dam's having been dosed 1 month prior to kidding.


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Will try the BoSe and will continue to work with him on standing and working his muscles. Thanks for the help. Will keep you posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I have also given mine Vitaim E (I poked a gel pill and squirted it in his mouth) and also a shot of B Complex (1cc SQ).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

be careful not to over feed him...too much milk will sit and become toxic...10-12% of his body weight is plenty...+/- feel tummy to guide whether he needs more or less...tummy should feel firm but flat..not pooching and not sunken in...
weigh him multiply that by 16 to gt his weight in Oz's...multiply that by 10-12% to see what he needs per day then divide into 4 bottles...re weight him weekly and readjust his milk amount....

very sorry you lost the other one...


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks happybleets. It looks like I have been over feeding him a bit. I will cut back, and space the bottles out from 4 hrs to 6 hrs. 

I have been holding his chest and trying to get him to put weight on his feet. He is trying and putting a little weight... feel like he is coming along!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Just as an update - he was looking much better this morning. He gulped down 3 oz in no time, and has more control over his head and limbs. Still not walking though. I worked with him a lot yesterday and got him to stand, but he couldn't walk. 

He is now 2 1/2 days old. I'm going to the vet today to get some BoSe. At what age should I become extremely concerned if he isn't up on his feet yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you give him B Complex?


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, sure did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

BoSe would be good....is his legs like limp noodles or just not strong? Maybe splints to get him up and around...might discuss this with your vet....


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

I am happy to report that he has made a full recovery, I do believe! He has put on some weight, is up walking around and gaining strength, and he is nursing from his mother!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good news;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

YAAAAAAY ! I love hearing good reports.


----------

